# Streamlight HID LiteBox



## metalhed (Jan 11, 2007)

I didn't see any mention of this when I did a search, so I figured I'd break another small bit o' news.

Streamlight Redefines Portable Search Lights with HID Litebox


They definitely aren't going for the budget minded crowd at around $750.00 a piece, but I'd think we would see some discounting after their release later this year.

Glad to see another player in the HID searchlight space...good for competition and that means better prices for the average flashaholic. We hope. :laughing:


----------



## NAW (Jan 11, 2007)

I always thought Streamlight would never go into HID territory.


----------



## BVH (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm a little surprised they went with an SLA.

Not sure I agree with the reporter's statement: "Set to completely rewrite the definition of "bright" for portable, rechargeable search lights". 

There's a few manufacturer's represented here on CPF that did that quite some time ago. I'd like to see some beamshots.


----------



## metalhed (Jan 11, 2007)

BVH -- Please don't blame the 'reporter'. 

Blame the PR person that wrote the release.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 12, 2007)

EVERY Streamlight i've ever owned had a LIFETIME warranty. Even the old halogen Liteboxes have a lifetime warranty yet this HID Litebox only has a 1 year warranty!!!! I would never spend $700+ & only have a 1 year warranty! Very surprising coming from Streamlight.


----------



## XeRay (Jan 12, 2007)

BVH said:


> I'm a little surprised they went with an SLA.
> 
> Not sure I agree with the reporter's statement: "Set to completely rewrite the definition of "bright" for portable, rechargeable search lights".
> 
> There's a few manufacturer's represented here on CPF that did that quite some time ago. I'd like to see some beamshots.


 
I am also quite surprised they are just over 10 pounds or 4.6 Kg. the rest of us weigh between about 4lb - 5.5 lbs (2 - 2.5 Kg) I also believe they are using Osram 35 watt ballast and bulb.


----------



## pyro (Jan 12, 2007)

A $700 HID light with a SLA battery?

That is like combining stone age with modern technologie,
just as useful as mounting wooden tires on a sports car :shrug:


----------



## petersmith6 (Jan 12, 2007)

i would prefere a 10w for run time and NiMh batts.atleast they could be fast charged.with such a large reflector the beam should be pritty good


----------



## maxilux (Jan 13, 2007)

I think it is a good quality light, but the price!!
When you love the design of the 60`it will be a great light.


----------



## hector (Jan 13, 2007)

SLAs are more reliable. I've already had plenty of NiCD and NiMH battery packs go bad on me (it just takes one cell). How many SLAs have gone bad on me, so far none. But with that in mind, it seems they are combining stone age tech with modern day prices. 

Overall it doesn't seem much better than the standard HID Thor, even uses a 7 amp hour battery.


----------



## XeRay (Jan 13, 2007)

I believe they are most likely using a D1S bulb because of the high Voltage cable issues associated with D2S (20-25 KV starting) to go through that small rotation point. D1S would only have 1-1.3 KV through wires for initial spark.

The rotation point structure looks pretty weak to me. I think that rotating head design is a big mistake for an industrial duty product made of ABS plastic.

A year ago, they wanted an exclusive to buy our units after I showed their Decision Makers the product at Shot in Vegas but they would only pay 2/3 of our cost.


----------



## D-Dog (Jan 13, 2007)

I looks like a cool product, however, I think that they should be using lithium-ion technology like the XeRays vs SLA. This would quite possibly make the battery 3-4 times lighter with the same amount of stored energy. Also, because this is a hand-held searchlight, aka walking around with it while...searching, weight is really of the utmost concern. Also, most SLA cells are 200-300 charges to 80% initial capacity, not 500


----------



## maxilux (Jan 13, 2007)

I cant see there any thing is cool, have you see the price ?

I am a very big Streamlight fan, but this design? we have 2007 and not 1957.

Sorry, it is my opinion


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 16, 2007)

This would be my response in images:







or


----------



## MSI (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm a StreamLight fan, but they have some products that are jokes and this is one of them!


----------



## max52 (Jan 17, 2007)

I understand people's love for exotic technology. I have used the Litebox for years and have had a lot fewer difficulty with the high quality SLA batteries Streamlight uses compared to my Lithium Ion lights. The SlA is Low maintenance..no worry about unbalanced cells ETC. I have seen them last 5 years with moderate use.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 17, 2007)

SLA batteries have about the worse response to over discharging.


----------



## XeRay (Jan 17, 2007)

max52 said:


> I understand people's love for exotic technology. I have used the Litebox for years and have had a lot fewer difficulty with the high quality SLA batteries Streamlight uses compared to my Lithium Ion lights. The SlA is Low maintenance..no worry about unbalanced cells ETC. I have seen them last 5 years with moderate use.


 
10 lbs. is a lot of weight to lug around for anything but very short periods of time.


----------



## max52 (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought the new Dewalt 24v Lithion Ion drill/driver. The instuctions state that the user should leave the battery in the charger for several days to balance the cells. What does this mean? I also have the 6 cell LightHawk from BrightStar. Great light. I love the the light weight. I also have no idea the status of the cells. The instructions are vague. I wonder why? 
With Streamlight there are no surprises. I have had Pila Cells suddenly fail for no apparent reason. At a fire, you do not want a suprise.


----------



## maxilux (Jan 17, 2007)

@ Ken J. Good

very fine, i fall down ftom my chair, when i see the pictures.
i am not the only one, thanks


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jan 17, 2007)

Ken J. Good said:


> This would be my response in images:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurveleven (Jan 17, 2007)

Reliable and last you a lifetime, easy to fix:



Ken J. Good said:


> This would be my response in images:


Craps out on you before you know it, needs certified personnel to do a simple thing as switch batteries:



Ken J. Good said:


> or


I'm quite sure I interpreted your response correctly :nana:

Sigbjoern


----------



## max52 (Jan 18, 2007)

I must not get the joke. I have all the Lithium Ion lights, and I will not trade one of them for the reliablity of a quality SLA. 
Max52


----------



## MSI (Jan 18, 2007)

Max52, what do you use your lights for? The major problem with the LiteBox is the excessive weight, I do not see many use cases where this will not be a problem.


----------



## max52 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have stood next to arson investigators at 2am in the morning while the dog works the site. In the middle of the night in the winter, he used his old Nitebox. It needed a new battery, but his dog was unaware of situation and did his job. The way I have seen NiCads or Lthion Ion Fail, This gradual fade does not occur. In fact, We lost a communter plane in southern Illinois when the pilots lost both generators, and did not realize that a NiCad will maintain Full voltage until they suddenly lost power, The Plane was lost with all occupants. Even Trained pilots are unaware of charteristics of NiCad Battery back-ups


----------



## XeRay (Jan 18, 2007)

max52 said:


> I have stood next to arson investigators at 2am in the morning while the dog works the site. In the middle of the night in the winter, he used his old Nitebox. It needed a new battery, but his dog was unaware of situation and did his job. The way I have seen NiCads or Lthion Ion Fail, This gradual fade does not occur. In fact, We lost a communter plane in southern Illinois when the pilots lost both generators, and did not realize that a NiCad will maintain Full voltage until they suddenly lost power, The Plane was lost with all occupants. Even Trained pilots are unaware of charteristics of NiCad Battery back-ups


 
The way std. HID ballasts for 35+ watts work, once the battery voltage drops to about 8-9 volts its gonna do a HARD shut down no mater what kind of battery you have. Its not like incan at all.


----------



## rkboyer911 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have used the Litebox lights on the Fire Dept for many years now and I also am the light repair guy on my dept. I think this light would have it uses but not for an everyday light for the FD. 1) I dont think it would hold up to the abuse.
IE: Heat,dropping and banging around in a fire
2) Like several said it's way heavy.
But a great search light is you was looking for someone


----------



## frogs3 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have two Streamlights from about 10 years ago on constant trickle charge that have served well when the power goes out, which is several times a year. IMHO, compared to the price of their old incandescent SLA's, the cost difference for the HID's is ridiculous. My 8 and 20 watt models ran for the as-claimed 4 and 8 hours, were heavy, and represented the state of the art for 1995-7, but not now.

With that in mind, I would like to know if anyone has "hands-on" tested the new lights to see how they work out. 

Just a few thoughts.

-HAK


----------

